# CR1 significantly more comfortable than Addict R2?



## InfiniteLoop

In my test rides the R2 seemed only very slightly harsher than the CR1 but better performing. Will I notice the difference a LOT more after 2 - 5 hours of riding? EG, I'll still respect my CR1 in the morning but will never want to see my R2 again?


----------



## MCAddictR3

I found my 2010 addict to be surprisingly comfortable after a 6 hour ride and didn't feel beat up at all. I find that although performance was improved they found a way to make the bike very compliant over bumps and rogh road. A rare quality among true race dedicated bikes. I also tested the CR1 and agree with you that it is certainly intented for a more relaxed fit while maintaining Scott performance. If you race Addict is the choice, if you are more of a club rider who dabbles in a race rarely then the CR1 is the choice.


----------



## a_avery007

rough roads, the cr1 owns the addict. all things being equal..

if scott cr1 is raced at Roubaix this year, then i am sure it will not hold even a cat1 back from their potential...


----------



## InfiniteLoop

How rough of roads have you been on? Cobbles? Frost heave? 1" wide expansion joints every 15'? So many 6" patches there is no original tarmac left?


----------



## mtb2road

I'm picking up my CR1 tomorrow. Why not the Addict? Because it doesn't fit me. I have long legs and a short torso, so I needed the CR1 to be comfortable. I bet I can race the CR1 all day long and will not do so well on the Addict on the same race. A lot of geometry is fit and not always aerodynamics. I know its fashionable to call bikes with sloping top tubes anything but racers, but if you can't be comfortable, you can't race, or even ride for extended periods. It's possible, you may be super comfy on the Addict and feel cramped on the CR1. It just depends.


----------



## BenH

I was also curious how the CR1 did on bad pavement. I'm looking at the Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3 and Giant Defy Advanced 1. The CR1's claim is that it has a bit of vertical leaf spring action but I'm not sure how that translates into bump absorbing vs the others. I also have longer legs which makes the typical race geometry a tough fit. The Scott seems to be geared a bit more towards the enthusiast/racer than the other two.


----------



## mtb2road

BenH said:


> I was also curious how the CR1 did on bad pavement. I'm looking at the Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3 and Giant Defy Advanced 1. The CR1's claim is that it has a bit of vertical leaf spring action but I'm not sure how that translates into bump absorbing vs the others. I also have longer legs which makes the typical race geometry a tough fit. The Scott seems to be geared a bit more towards the enthusiast/racer than the other two.


Comparing it to my Felt F4, the CR1 is much snappier and yet does absorb shock better than the Felt. I don't notice the shock absorption all that much on the smaller road ruts, but it's noticeable smoother on the larger ones. So far I've been really pleased with the ride and race worthiness of the CR1 and the fact that it fits my body geometry so well is a real plus.

I haven't compared it to the Cannondale or Giant, but comparing it to the Trek Madone 4.7, the Trek is definitely a softer ride, but totally lifeless.


----------



## hasbeen

Hi all. I've ridden 4 different CR1 bikes over the years, also ridden an Addict LTD and am now happily on an Addict R-4, 2008 version. The CR1 is super easy to be comfy on, and will pull off the 140mile days easily.
If you're the type who likes to do 100+ rides with alot of climbing, the Addict will make you smile for a mile. It's lighter, a little easier to stay low on the climbs and decsends with confidence. I'm on Campy record 10 with Reynolds carbon wheels, and don't think I'll ever, ever sell this thing...


----------



## apoint

Iv always liked the CR1, and that said. You will like the Addict that much better.
Dont tell anybody though, its a secret.


----------



## jmilliron

mtb2road said:


> I'm picking up my CR1 tomorrow. Why not the Addict? Because it doesn't fit me. I have long legs and a short torso, so I needed the CR1 to be comfortable.


+1 to this. You should pick based on geometry. Or, at least strongly consider it.

I'm the opposite though. Short legs and long torso for my height. The shorter head tube of the Addict makes for a much better fit for me as a race bike.


----------



## Wallstreet

Sounds like a great bike and superb reviews. I look forward to testing the CR1 Pro and Addict R2.

So far the R2 seems the speed demon to go for in 2011. Cant wait.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Yep! On badly patched roads, on which I ride very little (fortunately), my 2009 Addict R4 really encourages you to pick as smooth a line as possible. But, climbing and on anything resembling a decent surface it is very lively and quite smooth. Did I mention that it descends like a bat out of Hail? 

If you want an Addict, you had better grab one soon. They are not in the 2012 Scott line. Addicts are replaced by the Foil line of aerodynamic frames. Never fear, the CR1 is still there. I understand the Foil is a great ride, but I will miss the Addict line.

Disclaimer: Still loving the R4 but I lust after an Addict RC preferably with DI2. After all, what else will I fantasize about buying if I win a lottery!?

Not to worry, never happen . . .


----------



## Wallstreet

I am 5 foot 11inches thats 178cm, 31 inch inseam. I think I will be looking at the Addict R2 for geometry fit it sounds perfect for me. I need a bike that I can climb or descend far easier and better.

I will do a lot of 60km rides during weeks, and weekend trips 100+ kms. From the sound of your comments it sounds the Addict R2 may fit me best and is good enough to do the job. I am Swiss based and the roads are great here. Some French alpen roads are not as good but not as bad as the broken tarmacs in the UK.

Cant wait to pick up one of the few last Addicts R2s. Will test the cR1 pro then the addict r2 for upto 2-4 hours... then decide on one.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Wallstreet said:


> Cant wait to pick up one of the few last Addicts R2s. Will test the cR1 pro then the addict r2 for upto 2-4 hours... then decide on one.


Hey *Wallstreet*! That sounds like a fun project. Hopefully, you can give us a full report with pictures of the winner. I will certainly be looking forward to it.

Best of luck on your quest!


----------



## Wallstreet

*CAnt wait to climb soon Addicted to it*



TucsonMTB said:


> Hey *Wallstreet*! That sounds like a fun project. Hopefully, you can give us a full report with pictures of the winner. I will certainly be looking forward to it.
> 
> Best of luck on your quest!


Thanks buddy!! I am ADDICTED to biking so Addict sounds a fit name for the bike. For geometry it truly sounds precise.

The reviews on here seem to steer it but on the day I will spend many hours on both bikes before I put down the money for all the parts and the bike. Just not a fan of the white saddles and the white tape, so that will be black and thus more subtle. 

Plan is to have cosmic wheelset.

Sounds like you do similar climbs to me, do you live in Europe? I am Geneva based. However, I will fly into England to on easyjet 60 dollar cost which is minimal to get all the testing done and either pick it later or have it shipped via a good buddy of mine who flys to and fro all the time. Its going to be sometime September when I plan this into the agenda.

Cant wait as I said heehee 

Tell me more about how it feels? How quick it has been and espcially on comfort what do you like?

I will get the Ultegra on both. Setup will be for climbs. Compact cranks. Think 11-28t and 53/39...


----------



## TucsonMTB

Wallstreet said:


> Thanks buddy!! I am ADDICTED to biking so Addict sounds a fit name for the bike. For geometry it truly sounds precise.
> 
> The reviews on here seem to steer it but on the day I will spend many hours on both bikes before I put down the money for all the parts and the bike. Just not a fan of the white saddles and the white tape, so that will be black and thus more subtle.
> 
> Plan is to have cosmic wheelset.
> 
> Sounds like you do similar climbs to me, do you live in Europe? I am Geneva based. However, I will fly into England to on easyjet 60 dollar cost which is minimal to get all the testing done and either pick it later or have it shipped via a good buddy of mine who flys to and fro all the time. Its going to be sometime September when I plan this into the agenda.
> 
> Cant wait as I said heehee
> 
> Tell me more about how it feels? How quick it has been and espcially on comfort what do you like?
> 
> I will get the Ultegra on both. Setup will be for climbs. Compact cranks. Think 11-28t and 53/39...


Yeah, well the saddle that came on my Addict R4 was clearly intended to be decorative, rather than comfortable, at least for me. First thing I chucked . . .

Mine has a compact crank, 50/34, and an 11-28 cassette. When I went to the dealer to ride the bike, I called my wife to tell her that I had good news and bad news. The good news was that the bike came with exactly the gearing I was hoping for. That was also the bad news, if she was hoping I wouldn't spend the money. Fortunately, she was very supportive and it came home with me after the test ride.

Yes, we have some long climbs here in the Tucson, Arizona, USA area that justify the gearing. Not nearly as many as you have, but I don't have to go too far to find one. 

In 2009, the R4 was the bottom of the Scott Addict line so it came with heavy wheels that were replaced with 1550 gram Ksyrium Elites.

I guess wheels and saddles are enough of a personal preference item that most bike manufacturers just put something on as place holders until the new owner can replace them. A spare set of wheels is handy. The cast off saddle does not take up much room. Hey, someday I might find someone who really likes it. Yeah, right. 

Please keep us in the loop with your shopping. I'm sure you will find something cool.


----------



## Wallstreet

TucsonMTB said:


> Yeah, well the saddle that came on my Addict R4 was clearly intended to be decorative, rather than comfortable, at least for me. First thing I chucked . . .
> 
> Mine has a compact crank, 50/34, and an 11-28 cassette. When I went to the dealer to ride the bike, I called my wife to tell her that I had good news and bad news. The good news was that the bike came with exactly the gearing I was hoping for. That was also the bad news, if she was hoping I wouldn't spend the money. Fortunately, she was very supportive and it came home with me after the test ride.
> 
> Yes, we have some long climbs here in the Tucson, Arizona, USA area that justify the gearing. Not nearly as many as you have, but I don't have to go too far to find one.
> 
> In 2009, the R4 was the bottom of the Scott Addict line so it came with heavy wheels that were replaced with 1550 gram Ksyrium Elites.
> 
> I guess wheels and saddles are enough of a personal preference item that most bike manufacturers just put something on as place holders until the new owner can replace them. A spare set of wheels is handy. The cast off saddle does not take up much room. Hey, someday I might find someone who really likes it. Yeah, right.
> 
> Please keep us in the loop with your shopping. I'm sure you will find something cool.


Glad to hear you have a supportive Mrs... Me too...however the decision was an easy one..my current bike gives me a shoulder ache and lower back ache too... sounds like they will figure out what kind of crank to have me use whether it is a 50/34 like yours or otherwise.. but I think a compact crank with a decent cog will be of best use... Good you change the wheels to the mavic's as my current bike runs on these. 

I noticed there is not much information in terms of long term use reports by CR1 Pro users and Addict R2 users. 

Do you do a lot of 100km plus trips?

I think I will use my own lightweight saddle which is a black Romin SL Specialised, its beautiful and also has top marks from reviews on bikeradar. I am also going to use Excustar lightweight pedals that are cromoly Look Keo style at 126g each.

epic-cycles.co.uk/images/scott-addr2-11s-1000.jpg

This will be the bike but with a black Romin SL seat and Black Tape instead. If possible Red Cosmic stickers on the wheels 

However, I will also test the CR1 Pro, I do not know which one to go for

epic-cycles.co.uk/images/Scott-cr1pro-11s-1000.jpg



These look like mountain killers...a great long term investment


----------



## Wallstreet

TusconMTB maybe you can link the pictures as they will not allow me to do it until I have 10 posts... hope you like the Addict R2 its stunning... l


----------



## TucsonMTB

Wallstreet said:


> TusconMTB maybe you can link the pictures as they will not allow me to do it until I have 10 posts... hope you like the Addict R2 its stunning...


Stunning indeed! I dropped the size to 800 pixels wide because larger pictures distort the browser window.










It will look even better with you riding it or in a picture taken with the roads you ride as a background.

Oh, and in reply to your earlier question, 50 mile (85 KM) rides are more common for me. 70 mile (120 KM) rides are much less frequent but, for me, the Addict is quite comfortable at that distance.


----------



## Wallstreet

Tusconmtb: That's good to know you do similar rides  to me  oh I can't wait, just got hit by a tax bill that could have bought me a few of these bikes! I still will get it !!!  an addiction


----------



## TucsonMTB

Wallstreet said:


> Tusconmtb: That's good to know you do similar rides  to me  oh I can't wait, just got hit by a tax bill that could have bought me a few of these bikes! I still will get it !!!  an addiction












It you are referring to this 11 mile climb, you should know that I like going down so much more than climbing back up. Even with the 34 tooth chain ring and the 28 tooth rear cog, this puppy is hard on my old legs! And, I should hasten to add that I turned off at the 5 mile point the last time I rode this route. 

Here's hoping your accounting folks warned you about the tax liability. I try to think of my taxes as a privilege that I grant my community for making it possible for me to earn the money that makes them due. It works, mostly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wallstreet

TusconMTB: it makes a huge difference when a buddy is biking with you, I bike less alone. Like a rocket with highs n lows larger trajectory


----------



## Wallstreet

Tusconmtb this is my current ride & area I climb in la Suisse is heavenly paved paths - ups n downs


----------



## TucsonMTB

Wallstreet said:


> Tusconmtb this is my current ride & area I climb in la Suisse is heavenly paved paths - ups n downs


Heavenly indeed! 

We are usually just grateful for decent shoulder wide enough to accommodate a double paceline. Oracle road, pictured at the link I provided earlier has long sections with a good shoulder between Tucson and Oracle, AZ. Hence, it's popularity as a riding route.


----------



## Wallstreet

I got hit by a car, safety is everything and I was lucky to have jumped as I was hit to clear the car. My MTB was worse off. 

There are plenty of good roads through the forests, farmlands, wineries, the 18%s the insane descents. Swiss Alps are safer than French as per the drivers seem more sensible. The Italian roads and drivers scare the most so I stat away! 

These views are heaven to view  

I may one day visit AZ, Phoenix as I have friends there.

Take care & night from us


----------



## Gvr4-330

Maybe someone can help me with this decision...

I'm checking out 2011 Scotts because of the discounts. I used to be a mountain biker, but I've been off the bike for a few years and looking to get back into it and get back into shape.

The LBS has the 2011 CR-1 Elite and the 2011 Addict R3 both for $1899. Their retail on the CR-1 Elite was $2499 and the Addict R3 $2299.

I test rode both, and am having a hard time decide which works best for me. Since this really is my first experience with a road bike, I think both fit me well. I'm not sure I would know without taking a long long ride whether or not the Addict would be too aggressive, or I'd wish I had something more aggressive than the CR-1. I do think the Addict makes me want to ride faster, but I'm not sure if it would wear me out that much faster.

The CR-1 Elite is equipped with SRAM Rival vs. the 105 of the R3, and lighter Mavic wheels, so it really looks like a great bargain.

How do you guys feel on the whole comfort vs. race fit? I want the CR-1 for the components and the discount, but I want the Addict because of the reputation and because I think it makes me want to ride faster, but honestly both are great bikes and either would work for me. I just want someone with some more experience to chime in.

I find both bikes to be stiff and comfortable. The Addict is slightly stiffer and the CR-1 is slightly more comfortable, but both work.

Thanks!


----------



## Wallstreet

After trying the SRAM Force, I will be changing to SRAM, I still have a bike with Ultegra. The technology has changed enough to make it worthwhile for weight saving and value for money. Its like Dura Ace but more affordable.

I am not the Elite fan, you sound like me & I tested for hours both bikes. I went for the Addict read esp the Ozzie story as my bike will be a 2011 last of the heritage special and super light. A greater hill climber by default even in 105 buddy. Wheels can be replaced to eg Dura Ace CL 24s in the future which will add some more value on steep grads than wasting money on SRAM Force.
Why the Addict R3, probably the same reasons as you:

BIKE TESTS: SCOTT ADDICT R3
Scott Addict R3 | Bicycling Australia
Scott Addict LTD 2009 Review - BikeRadar

FUTURE THINGS TO DO:-
Going the weight weenie route:
SRAM Force, why:

2010 Ultegra and SRAM Force | Bicycling Magazine
SRAM Force Road Groupset Review - BikeRadar


My advisor are two racers, who I trust, both down to earth guys in England very passionate and care more about people than selling brands. Both ride the Addict R3 and steer away for the current prices from the Foil R2/3 etc ranges. They dont see the true benefits yet, I agree after my tests.


----------



## Wallstreet

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/sc...an-addict-r2-206756-post2693446.html#poststop


----------



## TucsonMTB

Gvr4-330 said:


> Maybe someone can help me with this decision...
> 
> I'm checking out 2011 Scotts because of the discounts. I used to be a mountain biker, but I've been off the bike for a few years and looking to get back into it and get back into shape.
> 
> The LBS has the 2011 CR-1 Elite and the 2011 Addict R3 both for $1899. Their retail on the CR-1 Elite was $2499 and the Addict R3 $2299.
> 
> I test rode both, and am having a hard time decide which works best for me. Since this really is my first experience with a road bike, I think both fit me well. I'm not sure I would know without taking a long long ride whether or not the Addict would be too aggressive, or I'd wish I had something more aggressive than the CR-1. I do think the Addict makes me want to ride faster, but I'm not sure if it would wear me out that much faster.
> 
> The CR-1 Elite is equipped with SRAM Rival vs. the 105 of the R3, and lighter Mavic wheels, so it really looks like a great bargain.
> 
> How do you guys feel on the whole comfort vs. race fit? I want the CR-1 for the components and the discount, but I want the Addict because of the reputation and because I think it makes me want to ride faster, but honestly both are great bikes and either would work for me. I just want someone with some more experience to chime in.
> 
> I find both bikes to be stiff and comfortable. The Addict is slightly stiffer and the CR-1 is slightly more comfortable, but both work.
> 
> Thanks!


That's a tough choice! My 2009 Addict R4 that came with SRAM Rival. Love the frame. Love the group. Would probably pick the frame over the group if I were forced to make a choice.


----------



## Wallstreet

Great point TscnMtB: I would select the Addict, the info I pasted adds to what I felt. It's as comfortable but felt faster. Picking based on frame. It's 8/10 the bike like the Addict Ltd but 1/3 the price


----------



## Gvr4-330

If the Addict R3 is 8/10 the bike of the Addict Ltd, do you have an opinion of the CR-1 frame vs. the R3? is it 9/10?


----------



## Wallstreet

Gvr4-330 said:


> If the Addict R3 is 8/10 the bike of the Addict Ltd, do you have an opinion of the CR-1 frame vs. the R3? is it 9/10?


Buddy you need to put it into perspective.

I was quoting an article when I wrote that. I try to be unbiased and also factual: Scott Addict R3 | Bicycling Australia

1. The CR1 frame is around around 890g to 950g depending on the size so slightly heavier than the R3
a. More comfortable
b. Racey and stiff, yet comfortable due to an upright position

2. R3 is amongst the lightest frame in the world. Claimed 790g to 830g
a. More stiff, very racey. Feels like every bit of your energy on the pedal turns the wheels quicker.
b. It climbs with ease, eats up mountains and mated with the right wheels it dances around showing its prowess and versatility. You feel everything more, yet its comfortable enough for long rides.


ADDICT gives you acceleration and climbing prowess
CR1 gives you a balance of comfort and very good racing prowess

The ADDICT is as one article I quoted a true cutting edge technological frame construction. It also offers superb weight saving in the fork and the better spec. 

I found the downhills more exciting on the ADDICT, the road feel was more felt than the comfy CR1. The CR1 is still a remarkable bike.

Its your choice. Ensure you test each bike well, also fine tune your choice based on the facts that match your needs & aspirations,

My choice is the Addict to feed my Addiction.


----------



## Wallstreet

Gvr4-330 said:


> the Addict makes me want to ride faster, but I'm not sure if it would wear me out that much faster!


There you go, you know the answer... personally I think the better frame is the right choice e.g. Addict.


----------



## Gvr4-330

Well, the bike shop had another price drop on both bikes (down to $1799 each!) so I decided to jump on the Addict R3. Also had them throw in a carbon water bottle holder and they gave me 20% off of a set of Look pedals.

At a later date, I'll probably swap the wheels out for something lighter, but for now, I'm going to enjoy the bike. While the CR-1 would have been a great bike, I found myself just wanting the Addict.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Gvr4-330 said:


> Well, the bike shop had another price drop on both bikes (down to $1799 each!) so I decided to jump on the Addict R3.


Looks nice! That's a killer price. Here's hoping you enjoy yours as much as I do mine.


----------



## Wallstreet

Gvr4-330 said:


> Well, the bike shop had another price drop on both bikes (down to $1799 each!) so I decided to jump on the Addict R3. Also had them throw in a carbon water bottle holder and they gave me 20% off of a set of Look pedals.
> 
> At a later date, I'll probably swap the wheels out for something lighter, but for now, I'm going to enjoy the bike. While the CR-1 would have been a great bike, I found myself just wanting the Addict.


Well done - best choice buddy!! You will not regret it at all 8) welcome to the last of the Addict addiction owners 

Have you ridden yet? On it???


----------



## Gvr4-330

Wallstreet said:


> Well done - best choice buddy!! You will not regret it at all 8) welcome to the last of the Addict addiction owners
> 
> Have you ridden yet? On it???


Besides test rides, no. I only just got it home last night and I don't even have shoes yet!

On another note, what do people recommend for shoes? I did pick up a pair of Look Keo Classics. What do people think about those compared with the Shimanos?

Thanks!


----------



## TucsonMTB

Shoes are an item that is best purchased at a bike shop with enough selection to let you find something comfortable. Everyone's feet are different. Mine like SIDI brand shoes best.


----------



## Wallstreet

TucsonMTB said:


> Shoes are an item that is best purchased at a bike shop with enough selection to let you find something comfortable. Everyone's feet are different. Mine like SIDI brand shoes best.


Ditto! Sidi Ergo for me so comfy they feel great after even 180km! 

Personal choices on these as we differ. Last bike I wore sneakers until I got used to it  actually my shoes were on order. I love look-keo. Classics are easy enough to get in & out. Loosening after a 100km. 

I bet you can't wait. I know I can't


----------



## Wallstreet

Shimano shoes weigh loads! Vs Sidi  sidi do a nice 5 pro I think too ... Shop around for best prices. But if online ensure it's the right size. As Italian sizes differ often. What bibs will you wear? I favor Castelli & go one size up. Velocissimo & free aero.


----------



## Gvr4-330

SIDI is so pricey! I got a pair of Giro Trans on sale. Hopefully I'll like them.

I'm just used to my MTB Cannondale shoes that just look like trail running shoes and Shimano SPD. 

Yes, next step is the bib and the jersey... biking is so expensive


----------



## TucsonMTB

Gvr4-330 said:


> SIDI is so pricey! I got a pair of Giro Trans on sale. Hopefully I'll like them.
> 
> I'm just used to my MTB Cannondale shoes that just look like trail running shoes and Shimano SPD.
> 
> Yes, next step is the bib and the jersey... biking is so expensive












The Giro Trans line looks nice too. So long as they are comfortable, you could care less whose name is on them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wallstreet

Exactly buddy pricey but addictive 

If you are new to the race bike, ride in sneakers to get used to it. Best not to fall clipped. 

Gore bibs are less pricey if they sell them there. Surely you have good sales on now.

After my bike vs car accident I cannot ride for over x3 months!!! I am dying to ride.  but a metal plate with screws needs to heal in my hand.


----------



## rs1975

I am also choosing betwen this two models and i cannot decide :idea:

I prefer more comfort on the bike - the better choise will be CR1. But for driving on the hills its better to choose Addict...

i have also doubt which frame size is perfect for me. i am 180 cm (5` 10") tall. for this height i think i size L (56) correct choise, but my feet are not so long ; inseam is just 83 cm (32.68 in). if i look only for inseam, than corrent frame size is M

so what size should i choose?


----------



## TucsonMTB

If you are reasonably flexible you will most likely be comfortable on the 54cm Medium bike. If you prefer an upright position, go for the 56cm Large.

I don't think the Addict is being offered any longer. So, unless you are looking at a last year's model or a used bike, the CR1 is the only one of the two available.

A quick ride on either or both sizes will tell you pretty quickly which is better.

Best of luck!


----------



## rs1975

I made test drive with CR1, but it was the 56 frame. The drive were very pleasant, maybe little more to long. I must try also 54!
About Addict; i have pretty good offer for new one, year 2011, but i am also searching for 1-2 years used bike...


----------



## TucsonMTB

rs1975 said:


> About Addict; i have pretty good offer for new one, year 2011, but i am also searching for 1-2 years used bike...


Because Scott (like many manufacturers) only warrants their bikes to the first owner, you will only have a warranty if you buy a new Addict from an authorized Scott bicycle dealer.

With carbon frames, a warranty can be important. Carbon seldom cracks, but when it does, the frame must be replaced.


----------



## z85guy

Im 5'10" and Im riding the 54cm CR1, no problems


----------



## rs1975

z85guy said:


> Im 5'10" and Im riding the 54cm CR1, no problems


What is your inseam?


----------



## z85guy

85cm, My last bike was a 58 and I rode it for a year before I caved in and went smaller. Im partial to a smaller frame in part to that experience. I feel like I have more command of the bike. You should ride both and the decide


----------



## rs1975

z85guy said:


> 85cm, My last bike was a 58 and I rode it for a year before I caved in and went smaller. Im partial to a smaller frame in part to that experience. I feel like I have more command of the bike. You should ride both and the decide


so, you came from 58 to 54 and now it`s ok? i was thinking that the difference between one size is large, but obviously is not...

so, i am in the middle between 54 and 56. in the theory i think for me will be better 56, because my back will be straight. i am also not so young anymore, almost 38...

next week i will try both size and the i will decide...


----------



## z85guy

Good luck! The 58 had a 90cm stem (+6) and short reach bars (turned up quite a bit). I put flats on it and ride it to the store with my kid every so often and wonder how I ever rode it regularly  The geometry of the CR1 has been very friendly to me also as I just turned 50  Its an excellent bike.


----------



## rs1975

> About Addict; i have pretty good offer for new one, year 2011, but i am also searching for 1-2 years used bike...
> 
> 
> 
> <br />
> Because Scott (like many manufacturers) only warrants their bikes to the first owner, you will only have a warranty if you buy a new Addict from an authorized Scott bicycle dealer.<br />
> <br />
> With carbon frames, a warranty can be important. Carbon seldom cracks, but when it does, the frame must be replaced.
Click to expand...

It's a new frame, model year 2011.
I have one more question; i already said that my legs are not so long, but my torso is - in that case, is addict bettrt choise for me than cr1?


----------



## TucsonMTB

rs1975 said:


> It's a new frame, model year 2011.
> I have one more question; i already said that my legs are not so long, but my torso is - in that case, is addict bettrt choise for me than cr1?


If you can't tell by riding them, reviewing the geometry numbers provided by Scott might help you decide. The Addict is the top chart and the CR1 geometry is the chart below it.

It looks like the top tubes are within a quarter inch of being the same for a given frame size. So, your relative body geometry should fit on either. That's good news because you can purchase the one you like better without concern about the geometry.
*
The biggest difference in fit, as Scott promotes it, is the higher front end of the CR1 allowing a more upright position.* If you want to be streamlined, pick the Addict. If you prefer to be more upright when you ride, get the CR1.


















Edited to add: For some reason, the image of the CR1 geometry disappeared from this message. Because it is a current model, you can find the numbers on the Scott website at this link SCOTT CR1 Pro Bike - SCOTT Sports by switching to the Geometry tab.


----------



## Wallstreet

OP what did you get finally?


----------



## Wallstreet

rs1975 said:


> I am also choosing betwen this two models and i cannot decide :idea:
> 
> I prefer more comfort on the bike - the better choise will be CR1. But for driving on the hills its better to choose Addict...
> 
> i have also doubt which frame size is perfect for me. i am 180 cm (5` 10") tall. for this height i think i size L (56) correct choise, but my feet are not so long ; inseam is just 83 cm (32.68 in). if i look only for inseam, than corrent frame size is M
> 
> so what size should i choose?


Which did u get?


----------



## rs1975

Wallstreet said:


> Which did u get?


in the end, i choose Cannondale Synapse 

and i took size 56. i also try frame 54, but i think it was a little too short for me.


----------



## Wallstreet

rs1975 said:


> in the end, i choose Cannondale Synapse
> 
> and i took size 56. i also try frame 54, but i think it was a little too short for me.


That's a very good bike, super comfy too - bought one in 2011 for my Gf but had wished I had one myself as its a grand tourer and dependent on the gears can tackle hard climbs superbly


----------

